# wicd-1.7.1_pre20120127 breaks wireless

## wrc1944

Today's world update with qt-4.8 included wicd-1.7.1_pre20120127 (didn't really notice it at the time).  

On reboot, wicd tray icon showed up blank, would open, but couldn't couldn't scan, and was frozen- couldn't shut down in gui.  Went to a terminal and stopped it and restarted, still no functionality.

Downgraded back to wicd-1.7.1_pre20111210-r1, rebooted, and all was well.  Maybe I should have run revdep-rebuild first, just to check for python or dbus rebuilds? 

However, guess I'll temporarily mask pre20120127 until I can figure this out, or it's fixed.  Anyone else see this?

----------

